# Hunting pictures



## rtrujillo (Mar 2, 2006)

If anyone has any hunting pictures and stories they would like to share, you can send them in at for others to see


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hhmmm, smells like an inexpensive luncheon meat again?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I went to the website......I found this.....

"The cost for becoming a sponsor for our website is $99.00 for 1 Year"

In order to put the above web address here shouldn't you be a sponsor here also????


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I would be happy to sell some hunting photo's to Sr. Trujillo. PM for price list. Burl


----------

